# Does your grow stink?



## Balzupsbakingblog (Sep 11, 2013)

I am at the tail end of my outdoor grow in the south of spain, (for more info check out the link in my signature) I have 3 plants, one of the plants (channel+) has 6 colas, however they do not smell! nothing compared to what i had hoped, i have been told they this a sign or poor quality, i have also been told that they do not smell till they are cropped, has anybody got any experience to shed some light?

Cheers!


----------



## rebel (Sep 11, 2013)

Bal, i went to my outdoors yesterday(all unknown strains) and before i got to em, quite a ways , i could smell em.
It raised my curiousity and i said "hum, wonder which ones are so stinky"
Well by putting my nose close to each plant,i picked the stinkyess one.
 Over the yrs ive had some that never had any smell that were just as potent as the stinky ones though. Guess its just each different strain.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 11, 2013)

Mine are a light wonderful fragrance now. In another few weeks, i bet the smell. It is strain dependant... green mojo.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 11, 2013)

Mine smell while they're in grow....lol... A most loverly smell :stoned:


----------



## rebel (Sep 11, 2013)

Unknown Strain or Bagseed surprises  - lol, i guess theres some adventure in bagseed and thats all the seed i had this yr so i planted them.
I'll catch myself sniffing each plant and saying "wander what this one could be " lol.
I got some thats fruity scents, others thats piney, one thats nothing, and etc...  Happy,Happy anyways !!


----------



## bwanabud (Sep 11, 2013)

Mine stink of a horrendous stench, of strong cat urine...crossed with skunk. If spend 5 minutes in the bud room, your clothes are trashed for the day


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 11, 2013)

I have had plants that had little on no smell. It didn't seem to have much to do with buzz just smell and taste


----------



## rebel (Sep 11, 2013)

I would rather have em with less odor. The thieves in these ole mountains use their nose to locate and steal it, lol.


----------



## bwanabud (Sep 11, 2013)

rebel said:
			
		

> I would rather have em with less odor. The thieves in these ole mountains use their nose to locate and steal it, lol.



Where I live, that's what guns are for :hubba:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 11, 2013)

bwanabud said:
			
		

> Where I live, that's what guns are for :hubba:


 
Yeah, but you can't be there ALL the time.  That is what dogs are for (plus just being there to love ya).


----------



## Dman1234 (Sep 11, 2013)

Odour has little to do with quality imo, but whoever told you they dont stink until they are cut is dead wrong, i wish that was true....


----------



## rebel (Sep 11, 2013)

True Dman, i got a few that dont have any smell unless u kinda rub and pet her. Fate of bagseed, dont know their name or id get seed like them, lol.


----------



## Ruffy (Sep 11, 2013)

im running a phenol of nuken and she don't smell @ all in veg or flower. but to smoke it, she smells and tastes great. also, cut a clone and 1 day later the cutting wreek like spices. also my god bud pheno didn't smell super strong and is a 1 toke wonder and stinks after drying and while smoking,
enjoy


----------



## stonedwoodsman (Sep 11, 2013)

In a word, YES!
It's a delicious mix of skunk/fruity/spicy aroma, which wafts all around my yard!
'Had to move 'em last weekend, after I almost had a freakin' heart attack, after my 72 yr old landlord SMELLED them, while visiting his house next door, 30ish feet away from my walls... :holysheep: !!!
After I spoke with him (and consequently calmed my heart-beat down) he told me that he & his wife smoke, and to save him a bag, when it's ready)!  
You could've knocked me over with a feather!
But the smell is just beautiful, amazing and pungent!

Can't wait (another 4/5/6 weeks) until they're ripe & ready!

Stonedwoodsman :icon_smile:


----------



## bwanabud (Sep 11, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Yeah, but you can't be there ALL the time.  That is what dogs are for (plus just being there to love ya).



True, true, true  ........ but my "stainless" doesn't hog the bed, or lick my face (wait a minute, my wife does tho)


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 12, 2013)

bwanabud said:
			
		

> True, true, true  ........ but my "stainless" doesn't hog the bed, or lick my face (wait a minute, my wife does tho)




Ha hahaha! 

One of my dogs (my pit), she ALWAYS freakin hogs the bed...lol...I gotta push her over just so I can lay down every dang time :rofl:


----------



## Irish (Sep 12, 2013)

currently growing a strain that is a solid 9 that has no smell in flower whatsoever. the smoke tastes bland also, but the high will rock you to your foundation. it is a cut of strawberry fire og was gifted to me. beautiful bush style plant outdoors...


----------



## hottip (Sep 28, 2013)

My plants smell from 30 feet away. I have some growing outside my bedroom and I can smell them at night. The other ones are in front of my house and as you walk down my driveway you can really smell them.


----------



## FUM (Oct 7, 2013)

We smell up the whole block with our greenhouse. I enjoy the aroma(s) of marijuana and don't understand why some find it so offensive. The " Lemon Skunk " plant smelled a whole lot more after she was cut down. People driving down I-5 can smell marijuana in their cars especially around Eugene area. Oregon loves it's weed. Peace out.


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Oct 7, 2013)

i wouldn't use the word "stink" because i think that means unpleasant. I would use "have a strong smell". Unless by stink, you really mean stink lol


----------



## effdecaf (Oct 7, 2013)

The smell changes with the grow, cure, and humidity. Sometimes bud that doesn't smell very great in the jar or bag has an amazing smoked aroma, releasing all its olfactory goodness once smoked. Sometimes very fragrant herb has an obnoxiously flavorless smoke... So many variations, so if your grow don't stink try another strain!


----------



## Ruffy (Oct 7, 2013)

the nuken phenos I have now don't smell during flower, a little chemical/fuel smells when dry and same during smoke, but the hash is mind blowing and has the best smack ur face high and smell


----------



## stonedwoodsman (Oct 8, 2013)

FUM said:
			
		

> We smell up the whole block with our greenhouse. I enjoy the aroma(s) of marijuana and don't understand why some find it so offensive. The " Lemon Skunk " plant smelled a whole lot more after she was cut down. People driving down I-5 can smell marijuana in their cars especially around Eugene area. Oregon loves it's weed. Peace out.


 
High Group,

     Last Friday, a friend of mine, in another town,  was "visited" by a low flying, circling chopper, which then 'parked' above his house, and hovered 200' off the ground, and 8 'military-garbed' Ct State Police Narcotics Task Squad officers.  :holysheep: 

  They just cut done all of his 30-40, 6 - 7' tall plants and took 'em.
Very strange thing about the whole situation was that he wasn't arrested(???)
- How can that even be possible?
He's waiting 2 weeks, then should (probably ?) be arrested.

Watch those Smells, people.

'Other' people don't like that smell, and can TELL!

Stonedwoodsman   :icon_smile:


----------



## Ruffy (Oct 8, 2013)

he sounds like he was legal? that's why they didn't arrest him, imo. but why take the plants? he couldn't have had that many in the back yard and be illegal. what state? a legal pro state? he has peed someone off.
I live right behind a cop and his cop wife then there neibour is the secretary for the rcmp. and I grow 40 plants, for last 2ish yrs. they don't say much to me, but my shat don't stink either. carbon filters and no one but my landlord/lawyer and sparky know


----------



## kellycanter01 (Oct 10, 2013)

Yes i have also hear something like this that if the flower doe not smell then is the bad quality.But sometimes this could happen due to the moisture level in air.Don't worry if this is poor quality try to get good quality.


----------



## stonedwoodsman (Oct 10, 2013)

hottip said:
			
		

> My plants smell from 30 feet away. I have some growing outside my bedroom and I can smell them at night. The other ones are in front of my house and as you walk down my driveway you can really smell them.


 
Hi group,
     A friend of mine was "visited" last Friday afternoon by 8 "military-garbed" members of the CT State Police Narcotics Task Squad, and a Chopper, which circled around, then 'sat' 200 feet above his house.
  They cut & took away his 30-40 beautiful 6' tall plants.
- Very strange thing about the whole thing was that he was NOT arrested!?
  How is that even possible?
I'm trying to help him out where I can.
- What do you think will Happen to him???

Watch those Smells, people.
We like it, but THEY Don't!

Watch your Butts!

Stonedwoodsman


----------



## ziggyross (Oct 11, 2013)

One of mine smells like a skunk that has been eating grapes.


----------



## mojoganjaman (Oct 11, 2013)

I have 31 6ftr's in my yard...all legal...3 under actually...I make an evening tour around 10 pm each night, and my yard just keeps smellin' better and better...the maintenance guy asked me the other morning if I may have a skunk living under my place....hehehe

green growing folks....


mojo


----------

